# RAR Archiving Tool for Xubuntu



## Maverick340 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking for a GUI based uncompressing.compressing tool for RAR files on Xubuntu. I tried 7-zip but it dosent show up as being installed (I installed from synaptic ). Then i downloaded Squeeze but i am unable to complaine and install the source code. The error i get is 

```
aman@yaj-laptop:~/Desktop/squeeze-0.2.1/squeeze-0.2.1$ sudo ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... 
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
```
 ANy suggestions ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2007)

sudo apt-get install rar unrar


----------



## Maverick340 (Sep 12, 2007)

i know whats thats meant to do , but not so sure ! enlighten me 

Edit : how do i handle password protected files ... DONT TELL ME TO USE COMMAND LINE , please !!!

Second EDIT : okay , did it using the terminal , i typed unrar and it explained how to use it


----------



## kalpik (Sep 12, 2007)

You dont need the terminal! Just right click and extract here


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha yeah, Linux isn't as difficult as you sometimes think it is. But if the thought makes you use the terminal, well and good


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

synaptic?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 14, 2007)

Heh praka123, his problem's solved. 

P.s. - (To Author) Your default XFCE Archive Extractor will now automatically support RAR files


----------

